

Show HN: Shoov – Gizra's testing toolkit for visual and live sites monitoring - amitaibu
http://shoov.io/

======
amitaibu
Shoov has currently two complimenting tools:

* Visual monitor - Using webdriverCSS upon regression, images are pushed to Shoov. If the regression image is in fact the correct one (i.e. a deliberate change) the image can be downloaded or used to create a pull request on GitHub.

* Live monitor - Used to trigger functional tests with your preferred framework (Behat, CasperJs, etc'), or to run the visual monitor tests periodically.

The open source stack is consisted of:

* Drupal in the backend (a.k.a "Headless Drupal") as a REStufl server

* Angular in the front (possibly replaced with aurelia.io in the near future)

* Docker containers

* NodeJs servers

* Yeoman generator to easily scaffold visual monitor tests

[https://github.com/shoov/](https://github.com/shoov/)

